# 71 Le Mans kickdown/console wiring questions



## cardinal red (Nov 11, 2012)

Bought my 1971 Lemans Sport Convertible about 3 months ago and just starting to dig into some of the wiring issues. The car has the original TH350 trans and a 1973 400 motor. Car was originally an AC car(most AC parts are now missing). Trying to figure out some of the wiring issues. 1) there are two wires with clip connector labelled kickdown switch that are not hooked up. Is the switch supposed to be under the carpet on the lower firewall? 2) backup lights do not work. All other lights except right rear turn signal work. 3) I took the console out over the weekend and there is a wire coming out of the carpet. Tested it and it has power to it. Is it part of kickdown switch circuit or would it be some type of courtesy light lead? 

Im new to trouble shooting wiring.
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

The wire in the console goes to a light that illuminates the gear selector positions in my '68 that's what it's probably for.


----------

